# Bringing Car For Permanent Stay



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

I have been looking are previous posts on the subject and I am somewhat confused regarding bringing a US car to Mex.

I have spoke with my local bank and was told I could keep my account regardless where in the world I live. My car is financed through them and they will provide me with a letter allowing me to take my car into mexico. However after reading some posts I am confused as to my options with this vehicle or what is the best way to deal with vehicles in general. The car is a 2015 Ford Escape. I plan to visit the US occasionally but I do not plan to return. 

Comments appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd be concerned not only with the amount of taxes that will eventually be due in addition to the insurance concerns. I assume you have full coverage there, the cost here could be cost prohibitive and filing a claim here can get interesting real fast.

Just my opinion but I'd find a buyer there, come here and buy a Mexican plated car, a small Ford isn't worth twice the tax.


----------



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

Zorro,
Thanks for your post. From what I have recently read I thought what you are suggesting is the best way to go.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I kept my American truck here for years and it really kind of sucked. Keeping the TIP current was a pain and the Federales flagged me over at every checkpoint seeing the Texas tags. One even pulled my intake manifold cover off then began pulling at the insulation on my exhaust manifold before I started complaining. What drug could withstand the temperature of an exhaust manifold is beyond me. 

I listed it on a free local want ad sight and it was sold as soon as I crossed the border. Try to strike up an agreement_ before _you leave with a buyer and buy here.


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

The whole under body of my 2001 Toyota looks very good for its age. At one inspection point along the road back to USA border, the agents looked under the car and asked if i had work done or a muffler installed on my car in Mexico. They said the muffler looked too good and that being suspect for having been installed in mexico by drug runner mechanics.
I told them what work was done and no muffler work was ever done in Mexico.

It is really common all over central and south America to tax personal cars a hefty tax that is enough to pay for a car bought locally in the country. Also if they can, they will reel the vehicle into a luxury tax category.
You actually have to be richer than a luxury car driver in USA to drive the same luxury car in a lot of poorer central or south American countries. 
I remember buying an Apple iPad in Peru 2014, at an official apple store. I still had to pay over $200 more for the iPad even though Apple set up shop in Peru economy, hired Peruvians in Peru ,trained them and all. iPads come no more than $800 for the maximum package models. So an extra $200 is 25%. 
Imported personal cars are taxed even higher. I heard some countries tax around 100% value of the car or maybe that was the combined tax, customs clearing and shipping.

Either way, it is always easier to get a car in Mexico. One thing i like about Mexico after having spent time living in a number of countries around the world, is the buying options you have. So much to make you feel not so far off from USA, as a matter of fact. They have all usual the dealers there. VW,toyota,nissan,mercedes,GM,Fiat, and more. Manufactured in Mexico also so the whole import tax issue can be out of the picture entirely. 
I got a small washing machine cheaper than i could in USA and that being made in mexico, stemming from the era when USA had appliance made in mexico for USA sale. 
Mexico is a bigger manufacturer than most people realize. 
I won't be surprised if a made in Mexico Chevy, Ford, nissan or VW is cheaper in Mexico than the same car in USA. Although USA specifications may be missing in Mexico versions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you get a Permanet Resident Visa, you will be prohibited from driving a foreign plated car in Mexico. You should sell your US car in the US and buy a replacement in Mexico. 
As you will not have title to a financed vehicle, that raises another problem in the event of an accident and impoundment. The owner must produce the title to get the vehicle back. The bank is the owner, not you. Catch-22? Another is getting a Mexican insurance company to insure in favor of your lienholder, instead of you.
To many expensive and complicated things to worry about, in my opinion.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

If you have permanent resident status you cannot drive a foreign plated car in Mexico. Period. Totally illegal.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> Just my opinion but I'd find a buyer there, come here and buy a Mexican plated car, a small Ford isn't worth twice the tax.





RVGRINGO said:


> If you get a Permanet Resident Visa, you will be prohibited from driving a foreign plated car in Mexico. You should sell your US car in the US and buy a replacement in Mexico.


The specifics and timing of your immigration are important.

If you will arrive first in Temporary Resident (TR) status, you will be unable to have a MX Drivers License, and will be prohibited from owning a MX plated car.

So if this will be you, the way to have a car while in TR status is to bring yours, importing it temporarily (aka getting a Temporary Import Permit, or TIP).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sorry, Urbanman, but your post is incorrect. There is no requirement that a Residente Permanente must hold a Mexican driver‘s license. His US license from his last state is perfectly good, as long as he can renew it. He may, if he desires, apply for a license in his Mexican state of residence, and actually hold both, as they will not ask him to surrender his foreign license.

Yes, the logistics can be important, as an approved applicant for a residence permit will enter on a one-time canje visa and, if he has a vehicle, it will be issued a 30 day Importada Temporal *
*. That is the period of time given to report to INM and begin the tramite. Aduana must be notified formally, in order to extend the Importada to the new expiration date of a Residente Temporal visa. Obviously, this will not apply to a Residente Permanente and having a foreign vehicle creates a Catch-22 problem.
For those reasons, it is often wiser to enter with approval for Residente Temporal and a foreign vehicle, complete the move and the canje tramite to the actual visa card and renew it after one year for an additional three years. During that time, you will be settled and aware of how to manage many such details. Before the 4th year is completed, the foreign car should be removed from Mexico and replaced with a Mexican purchased and plated car in your state of residence, as you will transition to Residente Permanente, without further financial proofs, upon expiration of the Residente Tempora. It is much easier that way.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Sorry, Urbanman, but your post is incorrect. There is no requirement that a Residente Permanente must hold a Mexican driver‘s license. His US license from his last state is perfectly good


I was wrong about that detail.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I also thought people on RT could get Mexican licenses?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, they can, but it is not required if you have a valid license from elsewhere. You can have both.


----------



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the posts.

After reading all the posts I am now thinking the best way to handle the car situation is to sell my new financed car now in the US and buying a low priced used vehicle, (Under $2k). I could drive this car to Mex. (Ensenada), locate a residence and when I am satisfied with my living arrangements drive it to San Diego for a quick sale. 

Next question: How would I get from San Diego to Ensenada without a car?


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

donsabi said:


> Thanks for all the posts.
> 
> After reading all the posts I am now thinking the best way to handle the car situation is to sell my new financed car now in the US and buying a low priced used vehicle, (Under $2k). I could drive this car to Mex. (Ensenada), locate a residence and when I am satisfied with my living arrangements drive it to San Diego for a quick sale.
> 
> Next question: How would I get from San Diego to Ensenada without a car?


What you are saying you think is best is:

1) Sell current car in US (where - in Tennessee?)
2) Buy under $2K car in US
3) Drive under $2K car to MX (after waiting for title to arrive - important to have)
4) Settle In
5) Drive under $2K car back to US, and sell

You think the above is easier/better than?

1) Drive current car to MX
2) Settle In
3) Drive current car back to US, and sell

Please help us understand what you think the plusses are. One big risk I see is how reliable is an under $2K car going to be.


----------



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

Urbanman,

My understanding is that it is far cheaper to buy a car in Mex. than importing one.

I have a newer car. Here in the US I can wait to sell this vehicle and thereby getting something closer to my asking price. Once I sell it I thought that buying a car under $2k would serve my purpose and once I am settle in Mex. sell it quickly with little concern of loss.

I am basing my assumption on this post that is supported by other posts. If I am wrong please correct. Thanks. 

RVGRINGO	"If you get a Permanet Resident Visa, you will be prohibited from driving a foreign plated car in Mexico. You should sell your US car in the US and buy a replacement in Mexico. 
As you will not have title to a financed vehicle, that raises another problem in the event of an accident and impoundment. The owner must produce the title to get the vehicle back. The bank is the owner, not you. Catch-22? Another is getting a Mexican insurance company to insure in favor of your lienholder, instead of you.
To many expensive and complicated things to worry about, in my opinion."


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

donsabi said:


> My understanding is that it is far cheaper to buy a car in Mex. than importing one


This is not necessarily true. At this juncture only 09-2010 yr model NAFTA vehicles are eligible. If your vehicle falls into that category determine the cost to permanently import before making a decision you might regret after the fact. Used cars in Mexico sell at a stiff premium - including the junk, stolen, & chocolate units seldom communicated to the buyer. Full disclosure & recourse, odometer statements, CarFax/AutoCheck history reports are not available resources.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

donsabi said:


> Urbanman,
> 
> My understanding is that it is far cheaper to buy a car in Mex. than importing one.
> 
> ...



I see you’re planning on being in Ensenada. Others can correct me if I’m wrong, but I think the rules on foreign plated cars are different in Baja California than in the rest of Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Do not rush into anything . just keep your car and drive it to Mexico.. Ensenada is close to San Diego so what is the rush, drive your car as long as you can and then figure it out. RV gingo lived in Chapala and it is more of a hassle to go back to the US when you are a day drive from there, for you who can cross the border whenever you want , figure it out after you make the move.
One thing I would not want to drive is a car that may not be reliable like an old used car.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I just bought a new Toyota truck for $20,000.00 USD. You can't touch a new Toyota for that stateside.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> I just bought a new Toyota truck for $20,000.00 USD. You can't touch a new Toyota for that stateside.


I said it before and I m saying it again, I'm taking you to buy my HiLux diesel. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> I just bought a new Toyota truck for $20,000.00 USD. You can't touch a new Toyota for that stateside.


Where I am staying now, there are lots of auto dealerships around. Prices in general are displayed in the windshields. New cars seem reasonably priced, except Hondas which seem to command a substantial premium. SUVs also in general seem expensive. But regular non-Honda new cars, and straight-forward pickups (including the 4 door variety) many are available for very reasonable prices (with the peso at roughly 19 per dollar). Also, I presume (??) the prices shown are asking prices.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

LMtortugas said:


> This is not necessarily true. At this juncture only 09-2010 yr model NAFTA vehicles are eligible. If your vehicle falls into that category determine the cost to permanently import before making a decision you might regret after the fact. Used cars in Mexico sell at a stiff premium - including the junk, stolen, & chocolate units seldom communicated to the buyer. Full disclosure & recourse, odometer statements, CarFax/AutoCheck history reports are not available resources.


Chocolate units. That is a word from my past, Mexico City underworld slang that made it mainstream. 
A friend Hector got picked up by Judiciales (Javier) . Hector worked at a car rental place, according to Hector, they kept asking him about the chocolates, when he asked them what they meant, they kept beating him to confess and stop pretending he didn't know. 

They let him go. I am not sure he was totally inocente. 


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

